# Sjobergs Benches



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I recently bought a new workbench as the idea of building one kept getting further away. I had built a bench using the adjustable height legs from Noden and it's proved to be useful but not as sturdy as I would like. So when the Sjobergs bench went on sale I saw an opportunity for a more sturdy bench. The downside is the adjustable bench was built with a Woodcraft pre-made top that I put 3/4" dog holes into for the clamps and such. The Sjobergs bench came with 1" holes making my clamps and such useless. Has anyone come up with an adapter that will allow using the 3/4" accessories in 1" holes? Keep in mind that if the clamps or other devices use a downward clamping motion the use of a 1" OD 3/4" ID sleeve doesn't help, at least the sleeves I've tried which are just over an inch long. If the pressure is sideways then it will hold using the sleeve. The type of clamp that fails is like these that use downward clamping pressure. The sideways pressure like these work fine with the sleeve . 

I've thought of trying to adapt or make a 1" diameter shaft to the ones that don't work but haven't looked too hard yet as I figured maybe someone else has come up with a better idea already. No sense in re-inventing the wheel if not needed. I know Amor doesn't have a solution nor do they make their line for 1" dog holes. I thought maybe using a 1" dowel but haven't looked yet at how to attach it. 

Any thoughts or known solutions very welcomed.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com





Maybe something like these?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

kp91 said:


> McMaster-Carr
> 
> 
> McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.
> ...


It was supposed to link to the flanged sleeve bearings....


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

What I have is this and they allow the clamp base to pull up. I had thought I could replace the original 3/4" pipe with something 1" but I can't find a way to remove the 3/4" shafts. I thought they were threaded on. The other consideration is the segments making it rougher (not smooth) that I think helps grip the dog hole.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought Doug had the answer so I have nothing... but do tell about the bench.... details model # ... features, shipping etc. etc.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like you have two options - bush the holes in the bench top or add sleeves to the shanks of the clamp/hold-down. If the holes in the top are 1" and the clamps are 3/4", it should be fairly easy to find tubing (or ready-made sleeves/bushings) to suit. Depending on how permanent you want the conversion, Locite (your choice) the bushing to the clamp - I don't think the "finish" on the OD of the bushing is critical, the clamps work by jamming in the hole from the turning force applied as the clamp is tightened. For the lever-type clamps, I can't tell if the shank is threaded or just concentric grooves, but you should be able to find some type of adhesive - epoxy or one of the gap-filling Loctites would probably work. If bushing the hole, the 1/8" wall may be a little on the thin side, although it may be OK if securely glued in place.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Marco said:


> I thought Doug had the answer so I have nothing... but do tell about the bench.... details model # ... features, shipping etc. etc.


Thanks Marco. The workbench was acquired back in mid December when on sale and as a bonus got the cabinet for free. I bought mine at Woodcraft and started assembly as soon as I got home. It is a solid bench with wider wood vises then I had previously which helps immensely. The top is over 3" thick and better than twice of the 1st bench. I put wheels on it to make it easy to move about the shop. When the wheels are lowered it's not going anywhere, can barely feel a vibration. Specs are:

Elite 2000 Specifications:


Height: 35-1/2"
Weight: 268 lbs.
Overall Length: 76-1/2"
Overall Width: 23-5/8"
Work Surface Length: 71-1/16"
Work Surface Width: 23-5/8"
Top Thickness Middle: 3-3/8"
Skirt Thickness: 4-1/4"
Front Vise Capacity: 5-3/4"
Tail Vise Capacity: 5-3/4"
SM-04 Cabinet

This very practical optional storage unit is designed to fit perfectly below the SJÖBERGS Elite 2500/2000 benches. Treated with a premium quality enriching oil, the front panels are made of European beech. The storage module is comprised of two 3-drawer sections and a wide, 2-door cupboard. Box is 54-5/16" long x 18-1/2" deep x 16-1/8" high.










New Workbench














Old adjustable on left, new on the right. There is a shelf between the bottom of the bench top and the cabinet taht can be used for storage as well. Assembly took a while but went easily enough with no spare parts. Hate it when there are parts left over........

The shipping was included in the sale price as was the cabinet. Seems these go on sale from time to time.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

tomp913 said:


> Looks like you have two options - bush the holes in the bench top or add sleeves to the shanks of the clamp/hold-down. If the holes in the top are 1" and the clamps are 3/4", it should be fairly easy to find tubing (or ready-made sleeves/bushings) to suit. Depending on how permanent you want the conversion, Locite (your choice) the bushing to the clamp - I don't think the "finish" on the OD of the bushing is critical, the clamps work by jamming in the hole from the turning force applied as the clamp is tightened. For the lever-type clamps, I can't tell if the shank is threaded or just concentric grooves, but you should be able to find some type of adhesive - epoxy or one of the gap-filling Loctites would probably work. If bushing the hole, the 1/8" wall may be a little on the thin side, although it may be OK if securely glued in place.


I could be wrong but I think key is the ridges in the shaft. When these clamps are tightened I believe they force the clamp to angle in the dog hole. With the ridges on the shaft it would cause a slip resistant grip when they are slightly angled. I have no way to prove this but it makes sense to me......

I don't want to change the dog holes on the bench and would prefer to work on a solution that could use either/both size clamps. I do have some of the 1" shaft clamps but not enough so using my 3/4" ones would help reduce the overall number I need to get. 

I could drill new holes and have both 3/4" and 1" but that's not practical, at least not for me. Maybe I'll need to machine a slip over adapter that I can thread some "grabber" in the adapter. The longest I've seen the sleeves is 1-1/2'-2" and I'd guess the 3-3/8" thick top wouldn't hardly notice the sleeve making no difference at least from what I've tried.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

What other implements do you have that makes use of the 1" dog holes? Good quality hold fast are often require 3/4" holes. If you don't need the 1" holes, plug them with a dowel and drill 3/4" dog holes. I have drilled 3/4" dog holes with a plunge router using a jig with guide bushings. As long as you avoid any metal associated with the vice, that works fine. Don't ask how I learned to avoid metal.


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

sreilly said:


> Thanks Marco. The workbench was acquired back in mid December when on sale and as a bonus got the cabinet for free. I bought mine at Woodcraft and started assembly as soon as I got home. It is a solid bench with wider wood vises then I had previously which helps immensely. The top is over 3" thick and better than twice of the 1st bench. I put wheels on it to make it easy to move about the shop. When the wheels are lowered it's not going anywhere, can barely feel a vibration. Specs are:
> 
> Elite 2000 Specifications:
> 
> ...


Nice bench. I am curious if you have continued to use the “workbench casters”. I tried two different sets and they both bent under the 300 + lb weight of my bench. It’s a great idea, but the metal plate used on the 110#-rated unit bent when raising the bench. I had not yet seen the idea of a tie rod where two casters could be deployed simultaneously and realized that half the bench weight is put on the first caster you deploy. I’ve recently seen where some workbench casters are rated for more weight and wonder if you are having success with bench + storage, even without a “tie rod”. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

One is carbon steel 3 9/16 long link and thinking out side the coffin/box one is silicone link. Googled your situation and someone plus others have made comments and asked for assistance/thoughts to the bench dog hole size reduction. Two ideas were used one was hardwood dowels epoxied and then drilled 3/4" the other idea used was drill 3/4" next to the 1"


----------



## Lindley Leather (Jun 25, 2021)

sreilly said:


> I recently bought a new workbench as the idea of building one kept getting further away. I had built a bench using the adjustable height legs from Noden and it's proved to be useful but not as sturdy as I would like. So when the Sjobergs bench went on sale I saw an opportunity for a more sturdy bench. The downside is the adjustable bench was built with a Woodcraft pre-made top that I put 3/4" dog holes into for the clamps and such. The Sjobergs bench came with 1" holes making my clamps and such useless. Has anyone come up with an adapter that will allow using the 3/4" accessories in 1" holes? Keep in mind that if the clamps or other devices use a downward clamping motion the use of a 1" OD 3/4" ID sleeve doesn't help, at least the sleeves I've tried which are just over an inch long. If the pressure is sideways then it will hold using the sleeve. The type of clamp that fails is like these that use downward clamping pressure. The sideways pressure like these work fine with the sleeve .
> 
> I've thought of trying to adapt or make a 1" diameter shaft to the ones that don't work but haven't looked too hard yet as I figured maybe someone else has come up with a better idea already. No sense in re-inventing the wheel if not needed. I know Amor doesn't have a solution nor do they make their line for 1" dog holes. I thought maybe using a 1" dowel but haven't looked yet at how to attach it.
> 
> Any thoughts or known solutions very welcomed.


Sjoberg sells an accessory, the “clamping table” that extends your bench and has all 3/4 inch holes.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Lindley Leather


----------



## Archi (Jan 6, 2015)

sreilly said:


> I recently bought a new workbench as the idea of building one kept getting further away. I had built a bench using the adjustable height legs from Noden and it's proved to be useful but not as sturdy as I would like. So when the Sjobergs bench went on sale I saw an opportunity for a more sturdy bench. The downside is the adjustable bench was built with a Woodcraft pre-made top that I put 3/4" dog holes into for the clamps and such. The Sjobergs bench came with 1" holes making my clamps and such useless. Has anyone come up with an adapter that will allow using the 3/4" accessories in 1" holes? Keep in mind that if the clamps or other devices use a downward clamping motion the use of a 1" OD 3/4" ID sleeve doesn't help, at least the sleeves I've tried which are just over an inch long. If the pressure is sideways then it will hold using the sleeve. The type of clamp that fails is like these that use downward clamping pressure. The sideways pressure like these work fine with the sleeve .
> 
> I've thought of trying to adapt or make a 1" diameter shaft to the ones that don't work but haven't looked too hard yet as I figured maybe someone else has come up with a better idea already. No sense in re-inventing the wheel if not needed. I know Amor doesn't have a solution nor do they make their line for 1" dog holes. I thought maybe using a 1" dowel but haven't looked yet at how to attach it.
> 
> Any thoughts or known solutions very welcomed.


Hi guys ...still lurking here. Just finished drilling all the 3/4" holes in a new assembly bench. Bigger job than I thought. Have some holes that will need to be bushed when the bit hit some hidden screws. I'm planning to use some 3/4" id pvc pipe 1"od and cutting to length with a diagonal slot down the side. Will use bondo to fill with silicone to hold so they can expand. I can always add a pvc flange underneath by giving myself an extra 1/4" there. 

Keep in mind the the dogs work by not just upward thrust but also diagonal as they are cocked slightly in the hole locking them. 

I'm a big believer in the Kiss Rule (keep it simple stupid) and don't like to buy what I can make. I like your new bench and it would look really cool with some black (electrical or plumbing pvc). Tim


----------

